# Road Rovers



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 2, 2020)

All about Road Rovers. The Forgotten 90's Cartoon that was cancelled and then became lost media for a while until in 2008 the series was found and uploaded to YouTube. After the shows cancellation in 1997 it gained a huge cult following and with fans even asking for a season 2 of the series. Only 13 episodes were made for the series, However there is even more lost media on this series that still has not yet been discovered and is missing and probably still in WB's taping vault. It was also supposed to be WB's answer to Swat Cats as Swat Cats released in 1993 three years before Road Rovers aired.

Lets hit the Road, Rovers!!!


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 2, 2020)

I remember watching Road Rovers back in the silver age of animation.
Personally, I think Tiny Toon Adventures should be next in line for a reboot but, sure, I'd check out a RR reboot.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 2, 2020)

Maybe they would pull a samurai jack like make a new season years later or most likely a reboot.


----------



## redhusky (Jun 3, 2020)

I liked RRs when I was little and RRs was one of the first online fandoms that I got into! I was disappointed in the delivery though. When the Commercials for it were being aired I thought it was going to be more of anthro themed than what came out. Like cats and dogs only type of world. Plus the story was hard to follow. If they were to reboot it I would hope that they went with the "full anthro" world and a more coherent story.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 3, 2020)

Maybe but it should be kept like the original but with minor changes if its a reboot


----------

